# On a lighter note



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I was told today....MADAM, YOU VERY SPECIAL no like other ****ty western women, sad thing is I took that as a compliment.......I think I have been here too long...tell me when it's time you think you moved on


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

No, Mairead...you haven't been there to long yet...
It's when a guy tells you you're special... and you tell him to f*** off.....
That's when you know you've arrived!!!!!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

mamasue said:


> No, Mairead...you haven't been there to long yet...
> It's when a guy tells you you're special... and you tell him to f*** off.....
> That's when you know you've arrived!!!!!


Telling them to f***off, or at the very least laughing in their face was always my standard reaction. ...the fact that I even considered this idiots statement feels to me that they are starting to permeate my Teflon veneer. Yip I think the cracks are beginning to show


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Telling them to f***off, or at the very least laughing in their face was always my standard reaction. ...the fact that I even considered this idiots statement feels to me that they are starting to permeate my Teflon veneer. Yip I think the cracks are beginning to show


Be careful then.....because we don't want to be hearing your story of how "My Mohammed's different"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a Bangladeshi man working for me.. a nice man, married with one child, parents are a headmaster and teacher, his wife is covered.

Last week we were chatting away and I asked him if his daughter would be covered when she gets older, he told me Ohh no madame no, when I first came here I thought all uncovered women were prostitutes but I see so many prostitutes covered here I have changed my mind and she will not be covered. I looked at another of my crew who is Muslim and uncovered and said... he must have thought that about us.. he did have the grace to look embarrassed .


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a Bangladeshi man working for me.. a nice man, married with one child, parents are a headmaster and teacher, his wife is covered.
> 
> Last week we were chatting away and I asked him if his daughter would be covered when she gets older, he told me Ohh no madame no, when I first came here I thought all uncovered women were prostitutes but I see so many prostitutes covered here I have changed my mind and she will not be covered. I looked at another of my crew who is Muslim and uncovered and said... he must have thought that about us.. he did have the grace to look embarrassed .



Mmmmmmm......It's amazing how people's mouths often run faster than their brains!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Mmmmmmm......It's amazing how people's mouths often run faster than their brains!!!!




to be honest I laughed, he is a nice man but never thinks for himself or at least he didn't and we often have debates on religion he of course just quotes the Koran but when I ask him what he thinks he just looks at me with a blank stare. This is the lastest

Madam why is your cat lovely but the cats in my building are scarey and attack me,
yesterday I took a big stick and chased and hit the cats that sit outside.

Me.. horrified.. why on earth did you do that, does it not say in the Koran that you should be gentle with animals. No point in just saying why are you so cruel..

Shaheen.. these are Egyptian cats madam

me shouting for another Muslim.. hey does it say in the Koran that you should be gentle with all animals other than Egyptian.


Shaheen...but they attack me.

Me.. laughing how can a little cat attack you.

Shaheen then went on to show me a little act .. he showed himself walking, and then he was the cat in hiding and the sight of him being a stalking cat had me cracking up.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It's the same in Hurghada...
the few street dogs that haven't been poisoned yet...they're harmless, never hurt anybody...
The old galabeya guys pick up stones and throw them at the dogs....just because they can...
That used to make me mad!!!!


----------

